# Former Mass. Speaker to also face extortion charge



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON -- Federal prosecutors have added extortion to the list of charges facing former Massachusetts House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi in connection with an alleged public corruption scheme. 
Prosecutors previously alleged DiMasi and three associates rigged lucrative state contracts for software company Cognos in exchange for payments, with the former speaker allegedly pocketing $57,000. 
A superseding indictment unveiled late Tuesday adds the extortion charge, alleging DiMasi accepted payments from Cognos and a second member of the scheme knowing the payments were in exchange for DiMasi taking official action to help the Burlington, Mass.-based company and the associate. 
The indictment also alleges DiMasi obstructed and delayed interstate commerce.

Former Mass. Speaker to also face extortion charge


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Public will foot the bill for DiMasi's legal defense*

The public will foot the bill to defend former House Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi against charges that he illegally used his position to benefit himself and his friends, after he convinced a federal judge that he cannot afford to pay for his own attorney.

US District Court Chief Judge Mark L. Wolf ruled that Thomas Kiley and William Cintolo, who have represented DiMasi without being paid for almost two years, are eligible to earn $125 an hour, likely a fraction of their usual rate, but the standard for court-appointed lawyers in federal court.

Kiley, who can bill the government for future work but not overdue bills, would not say today why he waited so long to file the motion for a court appointment.

Public will foot the bill for DiMasi's legal defense


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Jury: DiMasi guilty of conspiracy, fraud, extortion*

The jury has announced they have reached a guilty verdict on all counts against former House Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi.
The jury notified the court it had reached unanimous verdicts shortly before 12:15 p.m. DiMasi glanced back at his wife with a reassuring smile moments before her learned his fate.
The jury ruled DiMasi is guilty on all counts. His co-defendant Richard McDonough, 66, was also found guilty on all counts.

Jury: DiMasi guilty of conspiracy, fraud, extortion - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Now, let's see if the judge has the balls to actually send him to prison.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I wonder if the DemoRATS gave him a standing ovation again.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I wonder if the DemoRATS gave him a standing ovation again.


Probably.....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DiMasi, who plans to appeal the verdict, thanked 
his family and friends for standing by his side during 
the trial and maintained his innocence as he addressed 
reporters outside the courthouse.​
Read more: Jury Convicts Former House Speaker - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Treasurer works to kill pension for disgraced Sal DiMasi*

Treasurer Steve Grossman said yesterday he will move to suspend convicted former House Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi's annual $59,422 pension and begin forfeiture proceedings when the state Retirement Board meets June 30.
"He was convicted of a crime related to his office," said Grossman, a fellow Democrat who chairs the Retirement Board. "I believe we should suspend the payments immediately. I believe it's entirely appropriate."
The income interception could not come at a worse time for the destitute DiMasi, who's been reliant on a taxpayer-funded defense and is already planning to appeal Wednesday's federal guilty verdicts that he abused his office to line his pockets with $65,000 in bribes by pushing two multimillion-dollar software contracts through the Legislature.

Treasurer works to kill pension for disgraced Sal DiMasi - BostonHerald.com


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ma, Ny and Il are so infested with Govt. corruption its going to take an enema of the largest magnitude to get them back on track.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Feds ask for 12-year prison term for ex-Speaker*

Federal prosecutors are asking a judge to sentence former Massachusetts House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi to 12 ½ years in prison on corruption charges.
DiMasi was convicted in June on charges he used his clout as speaker to steer two lucrative state contracts to a software firm in exchange for payments.
In a sentencing memo filed with U.S. District Court Judge Mark Wolf today, prosecutors say DiMasi deserves the sentence because he was an elected public official with significant authority whose offenses involved multiple bribe payments. Prosecutors say he was convicted of "essentially trading the powers of his public office for the private gain of himself and his close friends."

Feds ask for 12-year prison term for ex-Speaker - BostonHerald.com


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow what a shock... NOT!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DiMasi's defense asks for 3-year sentence

By Herald wire services
Saturday, August 27, 2011

Lawyers for former state House Speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi say three years in prison is enough punishment for his conviction on corruption charges.
The defense team's sentencing recommendation, filed in U.S. District Court yesterday, is significantly lighter than the 12 1⁄2 years sought by prosecutors.
DiMasi, 66, was convicted in June on charges he used his clout as speaker to steer two lucrative state contracts to a software firm in exchange for payments.

DiMasi's defense asks for 3-year sentence - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Judge denies ex-Mass. speaker new trial

The federal judge who presided over the corruption trial of former Massachusetts House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi denied a defense bid for a new trial, saying today a jury had "ample evidence" to convict DiMasi and co-defendant Richard McDonough, a Statehouse lobbyist.
The former speaker, a Boston Democrat who was once one of the state's most powerful politicians, was found guilty in June of conspiracy, extortion and theft of honest services by mail and wire fraud. He was accused of using his clout to steer two lucrative state contracts to a software firm in exchange for payments.
"In essence, despite the energetic efforts of able and imaginative defense counsel, the government proved to the jury, and the court, that DiMasi and McDonough participated in a classic scheme to sell DiMasi's official powers as Speaker to Cognos and to structure that exchange in a way intended to keep their corrupt conduct from being detected and demonstrated," U.S. District Court Judge Mark Wolf wrote in a 40-page decision denying the new trial.

Judge denies ex-Mass. speaker new trial - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

What's this, the third MA Democrat House Speaker in a row that was convicted in federal court?

Keep on blindly voting for the big (D), you idiots.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sal DiMasi sentenced to 8 years in prison on corruption charges*

Former Massachusetts House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi has been sentenced to eight years in federal prison for using his clout to steer two state contracts to a software firm in exchange for kickbacks.
U.S. District Court Judge Mark Wolf on Friday also sentenced co-defendant Richard McDonough, a prominent Statehouse lobbyist, to seven years for his role in the scheme.
Prosecutors had asked for a 12 1/2 year sentence for DiMasi, convicted in June on charges of conspiracy, extortion and honest services fraud.

Sal DiMasi sentenced to 8 years in prison on corruption charges - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Not as much as I had hoped for, but far better than the slap-on-the-wrist that the 2 former speakers got.

That makes 3 Democrat House Speakers in a row that have been convicted on corruption charges. That's right, sheeple, keep right on blindy voting for the big (D).

Baaa....baaa.....baaa


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DiMasi Asks For Delay In Reporting To Prison

*BOSTON -- *Former Massachusetts House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi has asked a judge to put off the day he must begin serving his sentence on corruption charges so his lawyers can have more time to prepare arguments on why he should remain free while his appeal is pending.

Read more: DiMasi Asks For Delay In Reporting To Prison - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

WTF?? I don't understand why he wasn't led off in shackles on the day of sentencing. He was given until November 16th to report and now he wants more time? If I were the judge, I'd revoke that delay just for wasting the court's time.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I loath DiMasi I hope the Judge sees through this BS and forces DiMasi to comply.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

He should have more time. He deserves it. Instead of 8 years give him 9.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

They're debating about getting rid of his pension. Uh...duh?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

don't think DiMasi is really a bad guy. 

in reality it's the way politics is done in Boston.

whether these guys ( last 3 speakers ) get greedy, sloppy or set up i don't know, but it's been a well known fact for many years that money greases the wheels when it comes to jobs, promotions, contracts or any other state/city business.

not saying it's right, just how it is. 

how Mumbles has stayed off the radar is what i really wanna know :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> don't think DiMasi is really a bad guy.
> 
> in reality it's the way politics is done in Boston.


It's complacency like that which is a huge part of the problem.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DiMasi Denied Bail

*BOSTON -- *A federal judge has denied former Massachusetts House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi's motion to allow him to stay out of prison on bail while he appeals his conviction on corruption charges. The decision by U.S. District Court Judge Mark Wolf came after a hearing in federal court Friday. DiMasi is scheduled to begin his eight-year sentence on Nov. 16. Co-defendant Richard McDonough is also set to report for his seven-year sentence on that day.

Read more: DiMasi Denied Bail - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Later sucker. Good riddance you corrupt fuck.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

8 years is a long time for an old guy like Sal.

wonder if that hot looking wife of his is going to stick around ?

you know he's going to miss that ! :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

pahapoika said:


> 8 years is a long time for an old guy like Sal.
> 
> wonder if that hot looking wife of his is going to stick around ?
> 
> you know he's going to miss that ! :shades_smile:


I'm sure plenty of people will be happy to keep her company.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Worst part of this is the standing ovation he received from the people that are still emplyed in Mass Govt leaving no doubt whastoever that the lunatics are running the asylum.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If someone had the balls to do the digging,Duval would be joining him.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Sal DiMasi gets 2-week reprieve from prison*

A federal judge has given former Massachusetts House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi and co-defendant Richard McDonough two additional weeks before they must report to prison.
DiMasi and McDonough were scheduled to begin their sentences on Nov. 16. DiMasi got eight years in prison, McDonough, seven.
In a ruling issued Thursday, U.S. District Court Judge Mark Wolf moved the reporting date to Nov. 30 to give the 1st U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals more time to consider requests from DiMasi and McDonough that they be granted bail and allowed to remain free during the appeals process.

Sal DiMasi gets 2-week reprieve from prison - BostonHerald.com


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

WTF? Nothing like special treatment. So much for go directly to jail do not pass go.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah, so next he'll probably get a delay so he spend the holidays with his family, then Easter, then........ Mark Wolf sucks in general anyway.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DiMasi Loses Bid To Stay Out Of Prison

Former Massachusetts House Speaker Loses Appeal

*BOSTON -- *Former Massachusetts House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi has lost a bid to remain free on bail while appealing his federal corruption conviction.A three-judge appeals court panel, in a ruling dated Monday, said it did not find a substantial likelihood that DiMasi's appeal would be successful.The panel also denied a similar request for bail from DiMasi's co-defendant, Richard McDonough.

Read more: DiMasi Loses Bid To Stay Out Of Prison - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sal DiMasi, Richard McDonough beg for holiday break

By Laurel J. Sweet
Wednesday, November 23, 2011

Over the river and through the woods is all well and fine for visiting kinfolk on Thanksgiving, but convicted bribe gobblers Salvatore DiMasi and Richard McDonough are squawking to a federal judge that being shipped out of state to prison will be a killer on their families.
The 66-year-old pals - DiMasi, a North End Democrat and former speaker of the House, and McDonough, a longtime State House lobbyist from Foxboro - filed separate motions with U.S. District Court Chief Judge Mark L. Wolf yesterday seeking to stay their respective Nov. 30 report dates to the Federal Medical Facility in Lexington, Ky., and FCI Fort Dix, N.J. They were supposed to report last week, but Wolf proved merciful once already.
McDonough asks to put off his seven-year stint until Jan. 3, after the holidays, due to his 93-year-old mother being "in poor health" and unable to survive traveling to New Jersey to visit him behind bars.

Sal DiMasi, Richard McDonough beg for holiday break - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Don't care... Rot in a cell. 

Shoulda thought about that before you took bribes to further your own needs, rather than the needs of the commonwealth. 

Good God I hate these corrupt fucks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't these idiots know that the sooner they report to prison, the sooner they get out?

Talk about delaying the inevitable......


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DiMasi's Request To Delay Prison Denied

Former Massachusetts House Speaker Loses Appeal

*BOSTON -- *A federal judge has rejected a request from former Massachusetts House Speaker Salvatore DiMasi to postpone the date he's scheduled to report to federal prison and begin serving an eight-year sentence on corruption charges. U.S. District Judge Mark Wolf ruled Wednesday that DiMasi must report to prison by next Wednesday.

Read more: DiMasi's Request To Delay Prison Denied - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Salvatore DiMasi's new title: Inmate 27317038 Boston.com - ‎2 hours ago‎

Former Massachusetts House speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi has a new title: federal prison inmate No. 27317038. The US Bureau of Prisons has assigned the Boston Democrat the number in anticipation of his incarceration at a ...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

They were explaining the point system for visits on channel 4. He gets 12 points a month, weekend visits are 4 points and weekday visits are 2. Conjugal visits........ Priceless.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Fresh fish.......fresh fish....fresh fish... Fat Ass: You don't understand! I'm not supposed to be here! Inmates: Me neither! They run this place like a fucking prison!


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

View attachment 3390


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*DiMasi may testify to US panel*

Barely two months after starting his federal prison sentence, disgraced former House speaker Salvatore F. DiMasi is returning to Massachusetts to testify before a federal grand jury in Worcester, according to a person with direct knowledge of the arrangement, raising the possibility that he may soon provide evidence against his former legislative colleagues in a public corruption probe.
The specific focus of the grand jury could not be confirmed yesterday. But lawyers for US Attorney Carmen M. Ortiz have been presenting evidence to a Worcester grand jury for months in her investigation of rigged hiring and promotion practices in the state Probation Department.
"People are in a state of shock that he's coming back to testify,'' said one Beacon Hill lobbyist, who asked not to be named for fear of damaging business relationships. "There are a lot of nervous people around.''

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...o_testify_before_us_grand_jury/?p1=News_links


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*DiMasi loses conviction, sentence appeal*

Former State House Speaker Sal DiMasi and his associate have lost their appeal to get their convictions on corruption charges overturned.

Read more: http://www.wcvb.com/news/politics/e...peal/-/9848766/21564958/-/ng5vae/-/index.html


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Too Bad!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

It couldn't have happened to a nicer cancer patient.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

You're not a real house Speaker until you've been indicted


----------

